# How to Access Volume/Library/Application Support (Simple Question)



## eHarmony (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the Mac world and I was having a little trouble navigating my new MacBook Pro. I recently downloaded some software and I need to copy something into "Volume/Library/Application Support/ProApps\", but I have no idea how to access this folder. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 31, 2011)

Exactly as you described it...Volume being your hard drive that is usually on the top right of your desktop.

Most installers will do this for you.  What do you need to put in there?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2012)

What files indeed?

You can access that, or any other hidden folders either via Finder; Go > Go To Folder... or Terminal.
For either case, please know exactly what you are doing.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2012)

delete


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 3, 2012)

In Lion, you can use the Finder's "Go" menu to access the Library folder -- hold down the 'option' key, click "Go" in the menubar, and select "Library."

From there, it's just double-click navigation to get to the folder you want.  This will get you to the Library folder for your specific user account.

If you want to access the system-wide Library folder, the responses above will get you there.


----------

